# First IUI please help!!!



## lesley.pringle (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi me and my DH were told today that we could start IUI     so i have been put on progesterone to bring on a period as i dont have them   and then i take clomid and then when i ovulate doc will inseminate so we are really excited as we have been trying for 5 years and this is first positive thing a doctor has done for us    so if any one has any good advise please share with us and how many of you has this worked for and how many cycles did it take thanks for your help L X


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Lesley

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your first cycle of IUI.  

Keep us posted as to how you get on.  

You can come and join the others on IUI girls part 139.. may be part 140!!!  And they will be able to help you through your first cycle.

Good luck

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Lesley and welcome to the IUI Girls - we are a friendly bunch. 

Congrats on starting IUI!  You can introduce yourself at the top of the IUI Board if you like and read who's who, which will help you to get to know everyone quicker. 

At the top of this board is a "Beginners Guide" written by Aussie Meg (who now has twin boys) which you will find most useful. It outlines what to expect and gives lots of helpful tips. 

Regarding success rates - some people are lucky enough to get pg first time, others take several goes and some move on to try IVF. There is usually a list on the first or second page of the IUI Girls (think we're now on Part 139) which says who's where and lists the girls with a BFP (Big Fat Positive) at the top (and how many goes it took) which should give you lots of encouragement. That is the best place for you to post as its for people undergoing IUI treatment at the moment.

Good luck to you both.   

Love Molly
x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you good luck. Your situation sounds very similar to mine and we got a BFP on our 1st attempt! My little boy is nearly 1! Just wanted to let you know it can work 1st time. I would def join the IUI girls thread as it is a fab source of support and people can help answer your questions. 

Good luck,
LOve Northern Lass x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lesley

I am on my first IUI cycle too. I had my zolodex injection 2 weeks ago which suppressed my ovaries and I am starting self injections on Wed....scared!!

Then I have another scan on the Monday to see how its progressing!

Good luck


----------



## lesley.pringle (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your words of support   
I started taking my progesterone today so we are on our way   (finally)
I really hope this is successful for us so fingers crossed and lots of   for everyone lesley x


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Lesley

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck!!  

IUI has worked twice for us, we have a 4 year old son and I am currently 24 weeks pregnant with a little girl!!  The only advice I would give, is try and be positive and stay chilled out at all times.  It took us 4 attempts 1st time round but on the 4th attempt i did not go back to work straight after, I had 5 days off and spent those 5 days just lying around and watching TV and it worked.  So last year when we started IUI again I decided to do the same and it worked 1st time!!

Hope you have the luck and success that we have had!

Nic xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Lesley,

We had our first IUI treatment in September and amazingly it worked first time and I am now 19 weeks pregnant with our first child. I just wanted to day good luck it can work and try and stay positive and relaxed (easier said than done I know). Love Melanie


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Lesley,

Just wanted to welcome you and say Good Luck!

Hope all your dreams come true,    


xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Lesley

Hope its all going ok .  I started my first IUI a week ago, still injecting and off for a scan on thurs, fingers crossed for 'basting friday!!  I was feeling really negative but having read some of the messages on this site I'm feeling much better and trying to be calm and positive! 

Good luck 

Janet xxx


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi there
we are also beginning IUI after 2 years of ttc - very excited to be starting this as I feel we are getting somewhere. Trying to be super positive as my initial reaction is just that it wont work - I am not the most positive person on the planet! So I am focusing my energies on trying to restrict alcohol intake - as I read that even 5 units per week can halve your chances and being positive!
Best of luck and hope you get a BFP.
Beverley


----------



## Hels Bells (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

My dh and I have been trying for 2 years and are due to start IUI next week. I am just so happy that I have something positive to look forward to although I am aware of the dissappointment but I refuse to think of this. We have both had all the tests and are another couple classed as having unexplained infertility which is quite a frustrating term but not so now we are having  alittle help. After reading your helpful comments I think my main focus needs to be on relaxing more and not getting worked up about it which is easier said than done. We have quite a large circle of friends and family and the amount of people pregnant, just had a baby is unbelievable and doesn't help our situation - I had to buy 4 congratulation birth cards this week!

Anyway that's them and not dh and I and I wouldn't change my situation for the world having a loving husband and family and friends. We are not telling anyone about the treatment so it's our little secret whihc takes the pressure away as no one knows any different and makes me more excited that I may have news to give them next month.

Fingers crossed to you all and thanks for all the advice and I'll keep checking on your progress and share mine next week,
xx


----------

